# סרטים תנכיים



## Sara Lee

Hello, everyone! There is a Hebrew term that I don't understand.
Could you please help to explain the meaning and help to check it out if you would like to?
Thank you in advance~

*סרטים תנכיים   *
Does this Hebrew term *equal to *"Biblical Films/Movies" in English?
Please help to *correct* this Hebrew expression, if it is not grammatically correct.


----------



## slus

It's correct.


----------



## Sara Lee

slus said:


> It's correct.



Hehe, thank you so much for your help, dear slus.

Do you mean the meaning I offered is correct, or is the Hebrew term grammatically correct?

Or you refer to that it is correct in both meaning and grammar?


----------



## elroy

תנכיים refers to the _Hebrew_ Bible (the Tanakh).  I'm not sure it works if you mean the Christian Bible.


----------



## amikama

Nitpick: *תנ"כיים* (with gershayim), since תנ"ך is an acronym.


----------



## Sara Lee

elroy said:


> תנכיים refers to the _Hebrew_ Bible (the Tanakh).  I'm not sure it works if you mean the Christian Bible.





amikama said:


> Nitpick: *תנ"כיים* (with gershayim), since תנ"ך is an acronym.





slus said:


> It's correct.



Thank you so much for all your great help ~@amikama @elroy @ slus

So, should I translate *סרטים תנכיים * into* "Bible Movies/Films"* or* "Biblical Movies/Films"?*

Which one is better?


----------



## elroy

"Biblical" is often used in English to mean "following the principles of the Bible" (used positively by those who believe in the Bible).  So "Bible movies/films" might be better.  That just means movies/films about the Bible; there's no value judgment involved.


----------



## Sara Lee

elroy said:


> "Biblical" is often used in English to mean "following the principles of the Bible" (used positively by those who believe in the Bible).  So "Bible movies/films" might be better.  That just means movies/films about the Bible; there's no value judgment involved.



Thank you so much for all your great help, ELORY~

Does "Bible movies/films" usually refer to those movies that potray stories from the Bible?

If the actors in the movies merely fellowship about the Bible verses with each other, and talk about their understandings, or explore the mysteries of the Bible, etc.

Can I also use "Bible movies/films"  to label this kind of movies? Is it okay?


----------



## elroy

It's hard to tell without seeing the movie.  Can you explain what the purpose of your question is?  Are you translating from Hebrew to English or from English to Hebrew, and why?  Who's your target audience, and where/how do you intend to use the translation?  Can you tell us more about the movies?


----------



## Sara Lee

elroy said:


> It's hard to tell without seeing the movie.  Can you explain what the purpose of your question is?  Are you translating from Hebrew to English or from English to Hebrew, and why?  Who's your target audience, and where/how do you intend to use the translation?  Can you tell us more about the movies?



I want to translate these English words into Hebrew, before that, I just used the google translator to find those Hebrew expressions based on the meaning of the Enlish words.
So I post this question on forum in oder for you to cheack out these Hebrew terms and their resoective meaning, making sure they are corrct.

These movies are targeted at those Hebrews who believe in God.


----------



## elroy

Okay, so we don't need to discuss "Bible movies" vs. "Biblical movies."  As for the Hebrew term, as I said: 


elroy said:


> תנכיים refers to the _Hebrew_ Bible (the Tanakh).  I'm not sure it works if you mean the Christian Bible.


----------



## Sara Lee

elroy said:


> Okay, so we don't need to discuss "Bible movies" vs. "Biblical movies."  As for the Hebrew term, as I said:




_Hebrew_ Bible is okay. 
But i just worry that Bible Movies may merely refer to *those movies that potray stories from the Bible,
*yet the movies I want to share  may not belong to this type and thus confusing others.


----------



## Drink

Sara Lee said:


> But i just worry that Bible Movies may merely refer to *those movies that potray stories from the Bible,
> *yet the movies I want to share  may not belong to this type and thus confusing others.



What other type of Bible movies are there?


----------



## Sara Lee

Drink said:


> What other type of Bible movies are there?



Hi,Drink, nice to meet you~
Except for *Bible story movies*,  there are other movies talking about the Bible verses (The actors in these movies merely fellowship about the Bible verses with each other, and talk about their understandings of Bible verses, or explore the mysteries of the Bible, etc.). Can I also call this kind of movies *Bible movies?*


----------



## Drink

Sara Lee said:


> Hi,Drink, nice to meet you~
> Except for *Bible story movies*,  there are other movies talking about the Bible verses (The actors in these movies merely fellowship about the Bible verses with each other, and talk about their understandings of Bible verses, or explore the mysteries of the Bible, etc.). Can I also call this kind of movies *Bible movies?*



I wouldn't call them movies. "Movie" implies dramatization. I would call them programs/documentaries/films, depending on the particular details.


----------



## amikama

Sara Lee said:


> Except for *Bible story movies*, there are other movies talking about the Bible verses (The actors in these movies merely fellowship about the Bible verses with each other, and talk about their understandings of Bible verses, or explore the mysteries of the Bible, etc.).


Never heard of this type of films before, but I would probably call them סרטי דת, like תכניות דת (religious TV programs).


----------

